

Trestle - now with Windows Phone 7 and ASP.NET clients - jamroom
https://www.trestleapp.com/blog/wp7-and-now-asp-net

======
jamroom
I know WP7 and ASP.NET don't get the love on Hacker News that other languages
get, but we're supporting both on Trestle now. If you're a WP7/ASP.NET dev
we'd love to get your feedback. Thanks!

